# Do you get an email notification for every update?



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

after lodging ITA would you get a email for every update? (Medical received, police cert received etc..)


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't remember that we did. We were contacted by our case officer both by phone and email when there was additional info needed.


----------



## er.barathi81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Simply Me and Sharbuck,

INZ will not update you for all the stages of processing, for Medical status you can check in the online status as same as your EOI login. Usually you will get the first Email after ITA lodgment stating acknowledgement of your application and approximate committed time about CO assignment. Then you will receive an Email from CO once dedicated CO assigned to your case, subsequently your CO will contact you like asking for additional documents, and scheduling settlement interview (only for No Job Offer condition) and bla bla mean time CO will reply to your mail if your requesting/asking something like status and so..

I hope you have understood.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I understood, having successfully gone through the process. Your tone seemed a bit rude...."I hope you understood."


----------



## er.barathi81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry dear, I did not quote in that manner.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

No worries.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> after lodging ITA would you get a email for every update? (Medical received, police cert received etc..)


Simple answer is no, you won't gets notifications for all steps, usually just when the actual *status* of your application changes. Otherwise, as a post above noted, there will be updates on your file (forms/documents received) which are viewable online when you log into the INZ website, but you won't be notified of them--they'll just "appear."


----------

